# Your favorite baddass movie qoutes



## Grandmaster Kane (Dec 10, 2007)

1. Snatch

*Spoiler*: __ 




Bullet Tooth Tony: So, you are obviously the big dick. The men on the side of ya are your balls. There are two types of balls. There are big brave balls, and there are little mincey ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) balls.
Vinny: These are your last words, so make them a prayer.
Bullet Tooth Tony: Now, dicks have drive and clarity of vision, but they are not clever. They smell pussy and they want a piece of the action. And you thought you smelled some good old pussy, and have brought your two small mincey ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) balls along for a good old time. But you've got your parties mangled up. There's no pussy here, just a dose that'll make you wish you were born a woman. Like a prick, you are having second thoughts. You are shrinking, and your two little balls are shrinking with you. And the fact that you've got "Replica" written down the side of your gun...
[Zoom in on the side of Sol's gun, which indeed has "REPLICA" etched on the side; zoom out, as they sneak peeks at the sides of their guns]
Bullet Tooth Tony: And the fact that I've got "Desert Eagle point five O"...
[Withdraws his gun and puts it on the table]
Bullet Tooth Tony: Written down the side of mine...
[They look, zoom in on the side of his gun, which indeed has "DESERT EAGLE .50" etched on the side]
Bullet Tooth Tony: Should precipitate your balls into shrinking, along with your presence. Now... Fuck off! 



2. Snatch

*Spoiler*: __ 



Alex Denovitz: What about Tony?
[Cut back and forth between Doug's office and a younger Tony in Charlie's brothel]
Alex Denovitz: You know, Bullet Tooth Tony.
Avi: Who's Bullet Tooth...?
Charlie: Tony!
Bullet Tooth Tony: You silly fuck.
Doug the Head: He's a liability.
Alex Denovitz: He'll find you Moses and the burning bush, if you pay him to.
Charlie: [draws a gun] You are gonna die, Tony!
Alex Denovitz: He got shot six times, had the bullets molded into gold.
[Charlie shoots Tony twice in the chest]
Charlie: I shoot you, you go down!
Susi Denovitz: He's got two in his teeth that Dad did for him. So he loves Dad.
[Charlie shoots Tony three more times]
Charlie: Why don't you fucking die!
Susi Denovitz: He's the best chance you got of finding Franky.
Avi: Six times?
[Charlie shoots Tony in the mouth]
Doug the Head: In one sitting.
[Tony, blood dripping from his mouth, draws a saber]
Bullet Tooth Tony: You're in trouble now! 




3. Snatch

Sol: You ain't from this planet are you, Vincent? Who is gonna mug two black fellas, holding pistols, sat in a car that is worth less than your shirt? 

4. Pulp fiction

*Spoiler*: __ 





Jules: Whoa, whoa, whoa, whoa... stop right there. Eatin' a bitch out, and givin' a bitch a foot massage ain't even the same fuckin' thing.
Vincent: It's not. It's the same ballpark.
Jules: Ain't no fuckin' ballpark neither. Now look, maybe your method of massage differs from mine, but, you know, touchin' his wife's feet, and stickin' your tongue in her Holiest of Holies, ain't the same fuckin' ballpark, it ain't the same league, it ain't even the same fuckin' sport. Look, foot massages don't mean shit.
Vincent: Have you ever given a foot massage?
Jules: [scoffs] Don't be tellin' me about foot massages. I'm the foot fuckin' master.
Vincent: Given a lot of 'em?
Jules: Shit yeah. I got my technique down and everything, I don't be ticklin' or nothin'.
Vincent: Would you give a guy a foot massage?
[Jules gives Vincent a long look, realizing he's been set up]
Jules: Fuck you.
Vincent: You give them a lot?
Jules: Fuck you.
Vincent: You know, I'm getting kinda tired. I could use a foot massage myself.
Jules: Man, you best back off, I'm gittin' a little pissed here. 




5. Pulp fiction

Jules: We should have shotguns for this kind of deal.
Vincent: How many up there?
Jules: Three or four.
Vincent: That's countin' our guy?
Jules: Not sure.
Vincent: So that means there could be up to five guys up there?
Jules: It's possible.
Vincent: We should have fuckin' shotguns. 

6. Pulp fiction

*Spoiler*: __ 




[after Butch saves Marsellus from rapists]
Butch: You okay?
Marsellus: Naw man. I'm pretty fuckin' far from okay.
Butch: What now?
Marsellus: What now? Let me tell you what now. I'ma call a coupla hard, pipe-hittin' ^ (use bro), who'll go to work on the homes here with a pair of pliers and a blow torch. You hear me talkin', hillbilly boy? I ain't through with you by a damn sight. I'ma get medieval on your ass.
Butch: I meant what now between me and you?
Marsellus: Oh, that what now. I tell you what now between me and you. There is no me and you. Not no more. 




7. Pulp fiction

*Spoiler*: __ 




Jules: What does Marcellus Wallace look like?
Brett: What?
Jules: What country you from?
Brett: What?
Jules: What ain't no country I ever heard of! They speak English in What?
Brett: What?
Jules: ENGLISH, friend! DO-YOU-SPEAK-IT?
Brett: Yes!
Jules: Then you know what I'm saying!
Brett: Yes!
Jules: Describe what Marcellus Wallace looks like!
Brett: What, I-?
Jules: [pointing his gun] Say what again. SAY WHAT AGAIN. I dare you, I double dare you, friend. Say what one more goddamn time.
Brett: He's b-b-black...
Jules: Go on.
Brett: He's bald...
Jules: Does he look like a bitch?
Brett: What?
[Jules shoots Brett in shoulder]
Jules: DOES HE LOOK LIKE A BITCH?
Brett: No!
Jules: Then why you try to fuck him like a bitch, Brett?
Brett: I didn't.
Jules: Yes you did. Yes you did, Brett. You tried to fuck him. And Marcellus Wallace don't like to be fucked by anybody, except Mrs. Wallace. 




8. Reservoir Dogs

*Spoiler*: __ 



Joe: With the exception of Eddie and myself, whom you already know, we're going to be using aliases on this job. Under no circumstances do I want any one of you to relate to each other by your Christian names, and I don't want any talk about yourself personally. That includes where you been, your wife's name, where you might've done time, or maybe a bank you robbed in St. Petersburg. All I want you guys to talk about, if you have to, is what you're going to do. That should do it. Here are your names...
[pointing to each respective member]
Joe: Mr. Brown, Mr. White, Mr. Blonde, Mr. Blue, Mr. Orange, and Mr. Pink.
Mr. Pink: Why am I Mr. Pink?
Joe: Because you're a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), alright? 




9. Reservoir Dogs

*Spoiler*: __ 



Mr. Brown: [after Joe assigns names] Yeah, yeah, but "Mr. Brown"? That's little too close to "Mr. Shit".
Mr. Pink: Yeah, "Mr. Pink" sounds like "Mr. Pussy". Tell you what, let me be Mr. Purple. That sounds good to me. I'm Mr. Purple.
Joe: You're *not* Mr. Purple. Somebody from another job's Mr. Purple. You're Mr. Pink! 




10. Reservoir Dogs

*Spoiler*: __ 




Nice Guy Eddie: Did you see that, daddy?
Joe: What?
Nice Guy Eddie: That guy got me on the ground and he tried to fuck me.
Mr. Blonde: You wish.
Nice Guy Eddie: Listen, Vic. Whatever you wanna do in the privacy of your own home, go do it. But don't try to fuck me in my father's office - I don't think of you that way. I like you a lot man, but I don't think of you that way.
Mr. Blonde: Eddie, if I was a butt cowboy, I wouldn't even throw you to the posse.
Nice Guy Eddie: Of course not, you'd keep me for yourself, you sick bastard. Four years of fuckin' punks up the ass you'd appreciate a piece of prime rib when you see one.


----------



## Fang (Dec 10, 2007)

Revenge of the Sith

Darth Sidious: Unlimiteeeeeeeeeeeeed Poweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer!


----------



## ez (Dec 10, 2007)

Say hello to my little friend


----------



## Fang (Dec 10, 2007)

Return of the Jedi.

Luke Skywalker: I am a Jedi, like my father before me.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Dec 10, 2007)

Chris Tucker (Rush Hour 1)

"Wipe yourself. You dead"

I don't think this is exact though....


----------



## Tash (Dec 10, 2007)

David Banner:
"Oh I'll go" *picks up hot wire* "just watch me go" *bites into wire*


----------



## Ippy (Dec 10, 2007)

While interesting... this has basically nothing to do with the OBD...

*moves*


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 10, 2007)

Die Hards: Yipee kayay mother fucker!

@Taichao: Lol this was OBD?


----------



## brokenpoem (Dec 10, 2007)

It's been played out to death but...

"I'll be back" - Terminator


----------



## BakaKage (Dec 10, 2007)

"THIS IS SPAR...*gets shot*


----------



## Ippy (Dec 10, 2007)

I still can't think of a line...





Peter said:


> @*Taichao*: Lol this was OBD?


lawl, you still can't spell it right...

And yes, it was.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 10, 2007)

Seraph said:


> I still can't think of a line...lawl, you still can't spell it right...
> 
> And yes, it was.


I make no effort to as its a good running joke 

Jazz: You want a piece of me?!
Megatron: NO! I WANT TWO!


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Dec 10, 2007)

From Transformers the Movie (1986).

Optimus Prime: "One shall stand; one shall fall."

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h7xqa0tngG8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 10, 2007)

*South Park: Bigger, Longer & Uncut*


*Spoiler*: _FTW_ 



Cartman: Fuck, shit, cock, ass, titty, boner, bitch, muff, pussy, cock, butthole, Barbara Streisand.



*Team America: World Police*


*Spoiler*: _Que?_ 



America!  Fuck yeah!



    



BakaKage said:


> "THIS IS SPAR...*gets shot*


----------



## brokenpoem (Dec 11, 2007)

Everything in this scene of Pulp Fiction is the best!!!!!

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=Fd4VSkj0Wks[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SeruraRenge (Dec 11, 2007)

Ash: Yo, she-bitch!  Let's go.

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=1fmWHAv8i0A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Levithian (Dec 11, 2007)

*Hellraiser: We'll tear your soul apart.

Hellraiser 2: Trick us again child and your suffering will be legendary even in hell.

Hellraiser 3: Down the dark decades of your pain, this will seem like a memory of heaven.

Hellraiser 4: I am pain.

The Wall: I have become...comfortably numb.

Pulp fiction: Get the gimp.

Pulp fiction: English friend, do you speak it?

Pulp fiction: Dose he look like a bitch!...then why did you try to F*ck him?

Terminator: Your terminated fucker.

Creep Show: I got my cake.

Creep Show: I can hold my breath for a long time!

Jeepers Creepers: Whats your F*cking problem!...my first guess:Inbreeding!

Lord of Illusion: I am a man who wanted to be a god and changed his mind.

Lord of Illusions:Time for one last Illusion.

Wish Master: If its any consolation sweet Alex, That hurt like Hell.

Twilight Zone the Movie: Do you want to see something really scary?

The Crow: It can't rain all the time.

The Crow 2: Pain is my power.*


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Dec 11, 2007)

*Lord of the Rings*

*Saruman:* "Whom do you serve?"
*Lurtz:* "Sarumaaaaaan!"

*The Witch King:* "Send forth all Legions. Do not stop the attack until the city is taken; slay them all!"
*Gothmog:* "What of the Wizard...?"
*The Witch King:* "I will _break_ him!"


*Underworld + Underworld: Evolution*

*Viktor:* "I loved my daughter! But the abomination growing in her womb was a betrayal of me and of the Covenant! I did what was necessary to protect the species! As I am forced to do, yet again!"

*Viktor:* "Time to die!"

*Kraven:* "Please...I can assist you...."
*Markus:* "Oh you already have!"
_*smashes Kraven's skull in to pieces*_

*Markus:* "Dead or alive, you _will _give me what I want!"

*Markus:* "Not Lycans father. Or Vampires. A new race,  created in the image of their maker...their new God. Me! And a true God...has no father!"
_*he then stabs dear old dad with a sword*_

*Markus:* "I knew Viktor made a mistake keeping you as a pet. He should have killed you with the rest of your family!"


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Dec 11, 2007)

"You guys give up, or are you thirsty for more???" By Kevin/Macullay culkin from Home Alone 1


----------



## Blackops NINJA (Dec 11, 2007)

Bad news bears tanner: 
 what do you expect all we got on this  team are a bunch of Jews, spics, ^ (use bro), pansies, and a booger-eating moron"


----------



## brokenpoem (Dec 11, 2007)

Blackops NINJA said:


> Bad news bears tanner:
> what do you expect all we got on this  team are a bunch of Jews, spics, ^ (use bro), pansies, and a booger-eating moron"



haha, that kid was funny


----------



## Denji (Dec 11, 2007)

Air Force One - "Get off my plane."

V for Vendetta - "Beneath this mask there is more than flesh. Beneath this mask there is an idea, Mr. Creedy, and ideas are bulletproof. "

anything Gunnery Sergeant Hartman says in Full Metal Jacket


----------



## Wildcard (Dec 11, 2007)

Count of Monte Cristo:
Fenon: How...

Edmund: ...Did I get out? With difficulty. How did I plan this? With pleasure.

Fenon: Why are you doing this?

Edmund: *smiling* Let's just say...it's complicated.


----------



## Yakuza (Dec 11, 2007)

there are so many

but I use "I'll be back" with arnie voice quite often


----------



## Sorrow-Tear's Champion (Dec 12, 2007)

"I always keep one in reserve. Either for me, or the other poor bastard." The Killer


----------



## Altron (Dec 12, 2007)

Man On Fire - Mr. Creasy (Denzel Washington)

Old man "In church they teach us to forgive"

Creasy "well forgiveness is between them and god, it is my job to arrange the meeting"


----------



## Haruko (Dec 13, 2007)

Karate Kid

Wax on; wax off.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 13, 2007)

I'm surprised no one said it yet.

Hasta la vista, baby.


----------



## Bear Walken (Dec 13, 2007)

*The Crow*

Eric Draven - "He was already dead. He died one year ago the moment he touched her. They're all dead. They just don't know it yet."

Eric Draven - "I'm not going to kill you. Your job will be to tell the rest of them that death is coming for them, tonight. And tell them Eric Draven sends his regards."

*Man on Fire*

Elderly Man: In the church, they say to forgive.
Creasy: Forgiveness is between them and God. It's my job to arrange the meeting.

Lisa: What are you gonna do?
Creasy: What I do best. I'm gonna kill 'em. Anyone that was involved. Anybody who profited from it. Anybody who opens their eyes at me.
Lisa: [Whispering] You kill 'em all. 

Fuentes: A last wish, please, please. Please.
Creasy: Last wish? I wish you had more time. 

*High Plains Drifter*

The Stranger: You're going to look pretty silly with that knife sticking out of your ass. 
*
Magnum Force*

Harry Callahan: Nothing wrong with shooting as long as the right people get shot! 

Harry Callahan: This is a 44. Magnum, the most powerful handgun in the world. It can take your head clean off. You've got to ask yourself one question, Do I feel lucky?

*Band of Brothers*

Richard Winters: We're paratroopers, Lieutenant, we're supposed to be surrounded.

Toye: How do I feel about being rescued by Patton? Well I'd feel pretty peachy, except for one thing, we didn't fuckin' need to be rescued by Patton. Got that?

*Starship Troopers*

Jean Rasczak: I need a corporal. You're it, until you're dead or I find someone better. 

Jean Rasczak: This is for all you new people: I only have one rule. Everyone fights. No one quits. You don't do your job, I'll shoot you myself. You get me? 

*Heartbreak Ridge*

Highway: My name's Gunnery Sergeant Highway and I've drunk more beer and banged more quiff and pissed more blood and stomped more ass that all of you numbnuts put together. Now Major Powers has put me in charge of this reconisence platoon.

Highway: If you ladies think that you can slip and slide just because your last sergeant was a pussy, well queer bait, you're going to start acting like Marines right now!

*Tombstone*

Johnny Ringo: Don't any of ya have the guts to play for blood?
Doc Holliday: I'm your huckleberry. 

Wyatt Earp: You tell 'em I'M coming... and hell's coming with me, you hear?... 

Billy Clanton: Why, it's the drunk piano player. You're so drunk, you can't hit nothin'. In fact, you're probably seeing double.
[Billy Clanton draws a knife]
Doc Holliday: [takes out a second gun] I have two guns, one for each of ya. 

Johnny Ringo: My fight's not with you, Holliday.
Doc Holliday: I beg to differ, sir. We started a game we never got to finish. "Play for Blood," remember?
Johnny Ringo: Oh that. I was just foolin' about.
Doc Holliday: I wasn't. 

Turkey Creek Jack Johnson: Why you doin' this, Doc?
Doc Holliday: Because Wyatt Earp is my friend.
Turkey Creek Jack Johnson: Friend? Hell, I got lots of friends.
Doc Holliday: ...I don't. 

*Young Guns 2*

Judge Bristol: ...and there be hanged by the neck till he be dead, dead, dead. Now, do you have anything to say, young man?
William H. Bonney: Yes I do, your Honor. You can go to hell, hell, hell. 

William H. Bonney: Yoohoo. I'll make you famous!

*Sin City*

Marv: This is blood for blood and by the gallon. These are the old days, the bad days, the all-or-nothing days. They're back! There's no choice left. And I'm ready for war. 

Marv: I love hitmen. No matter what you do to them, you don't feel bad. 

Marv: I don't hear you giving me any name, jerk. Guess when I shot you in the belly, I aimed a little too high. 

Marv: I had to fight some cops.
Lucille: Oh, that's lovely. You didn't happen to kill any of them, did you?
Marv: Nah, I don't think so, but they know they been in a fight, that's for sure. 

Marv: [at his own execution] Would you hurry it up? I haven't got all night. 

Marv: I'll stare the bastard in the face as he screams to God, and I'll laugh harder when he whimpers like a baby. And when his eyes go dead, the hell I send him to will seem like heaven after what I've done to him. 

Marv: Is that the best you can do, you pansies? 

shit, pretty much any line from Marv is badass.


----------



## tinhamodic (Dec 13, 2007)

"You're the disease and I'm the cure!" Sylvestor Stallone as Cobra.


----------



## tinhamodic (Dec 13, 2007)

Matrix: Remember when I said I would kill you last?
Sully: Yeah!
Matrix: I lied! 

Arnie in Commando


----------



## tinlunlau (Dec 13, 2007)

"As a band of thieves, we must become the biggest!" - Andy Lau, The Warlords
”當賊﹐我們要當最大﹗”


----------



## Sasori-puppet#66 (Dec 14, 2007)

"I am the devil and I'm here to do the devil's work"

Although, this came from one of Charles Manson's cult members.


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 15, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]ZQcUS4chhc4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Dec 15, 2007)

bump             .


----------



## Cicatriz ESP (Dec 15, 2007)

pulp fiction:

*Spoiler*: __ 



"that was fucking trippy"

"Mmmm! Goddamn, Jimmie! This is some serious gourmet shit! "

"what now? Let me tell you what now. I'ma call a coupla hard, pipe-hittin' ^ (use bro), who'll go to work on the homes here with a pair of pliers and a blow torch. You hear me talkin', hillbilly boy? I ain't through with you by a damn sight. I'ma get medieval on your ass."

"Well, I'm a mushroom-cloud-layin' friend, friend! Every time my fingers touch brain, I'm Superfly T.N.T., I'm the Guns of the Navarone! IN FACT, WHAT THE FUCK AM I DOIN' IN THE BACK? YOU'RE THE friend WHO SHOULD BE ON BRAIN DETAIL! We're fuckin' switchin'! I'm washin' the windows, and you're pickin' up this ^ (use bro)'s skull! "

"Yeah, we cool. Two things. Don't tell nobody about this. This shit is between me, you, and Mr. Soon-To-Be-Living-The-Rest-of-His-Short-Ass-Life-In-Agonizing-Pain Rapist here."

"I don't wanna hear about no motherfuckin' ifs. All I wanna hear from your ass is, You ain't got no problem, Jules. I'm on the friend. Go back in there, chill them ^ (use bro) out and wait for the calvary which should be coming directly."

"Well, let's not start sucking each other's dicks quite yet. "

Vincent:Want some bacon?
Jules: No man, I don't eat pork.
Vincent: Are you Jewish?
Jules: Nah, I ain't Jewish, I just don't dig on swine, that's all.
Vincent: Why not?
Jules: Pigs are filthy animals. I don't eat filthy animals.
Vincent: Bacon tastes gooood. Pork chops taste gooood.
Jules: Hey, sewer rat may taste like pumpkin pie, but I'd never know 'cause I wouldn't eat the filthy friend. Pigs sleep and root in shit. That's a filthy animal. I ain't eat nothin' that ain't got enough sense enough to disregard its own faeces.
Vincent: How about a dog? Dogs eats its own feces.
Jules: I don't eat dog either.
Vincent: Yeah, but do you consider a dog to be a filthy animal?
Jules: I wouldn't go so far as to call a dog filthy but they're definitely dirty. But, a dog's got personality. Personality goes a long way.
Vincent: Ah, so by that rationale, if a pig had a better personality, he would cease to be a filthy animal. Is that true?
Jules: Well we'd have to be talkin' about one charmin' motherfuckin' pig. I mean he'd have to be ten times more charmin' than that Arnold on Green Acres, you know what I'm sayin'?"

"Man, get out of my face with that shit. The friend who said that never had to pick up itty bitty pieces of skull on account of your dumb ass. "


----------



## I (Dec 15, 2007)

"I like to get kissed before I get fucked." From the movie Blood Diamond...

"I don't enjoy killing, Mr. Smith. I do it because Im addicted to it." From the movie Mr. Brooks...

"Stupid is as stupid does." From the movie Forest Gump...


----------



## Mr.Jones (Dec 15, 2007)

its mostly mowi wowi, with a little doberman


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 15, 2007)

Poncho - 'You're bleeding man !'

Blain - 'I ain't got time to bleed.'
-
Mac - 'You're ghostin' us, friend. I don't care who you are back in the world, you give away our position one more time, I'll bleed ya, real quiet. Leave ya here. Got that?'
-
Blain - 'Bunch of slack-jawed ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) around here. This stuff will make you a god damned sexual Tyrannosaurus, just like me.'

Predator has quotables for days.


----------



## Blackfish (Dec 16, 2007)

_"A census taker once tried to test me. I ate his liver with some fava beans and a nice Chianti."_ -- Hannibal Lector, *Silence of the Lambs*

_"Beneath this mask there is more than flesh. Beneath this mask there is an idea, Mr. Creedy, and ideas are bulletproof."_ --V, *V For Vendetta*

_"Bullet in the brainpan. Squish."_ --River Tam, *Serenity*


----------



## dark0samurai (Dec 19, 2007)

Judge Dredd: "I AAM.. THE LAWW!!" xD


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 19, 2007)

I'd say this is one of the single most bad ass lines ever.

Creedy: Defiant to the end, huh? You won't cry like him, will you? You're not afraid of death. You're like me.
V: The only thing that you and I have in common, Mr. Creedy, is we're both about to die.
Creedy: How do you imagine that's gonna happen?
V: With my hands around your neck.
Creedy: Bollocks. Whatchya gonna do, huh? We've swept this place. You've got nothing. Nothing but your bloody knives and your fancy karate gimmicks. We have guns.
*V: No, what you have are bullets, and the hope that when your guns are empty I'm no longer be standing, because if I am you'll all be dead before you've reloaded.*
Creedy: That's impossible. Kill him.
[the fingermen open fire on V, but he still stands after their clips are empty]
*V: My turn. *


----------



## shadow__nin (Dec 19, 2007)

My favorite 
The Goonies 
"Goonies never say die"

The Outsiders 
"Stay Golden"

Lord of the Rings 
Orc#1: "What is it, what do you smell"
Orc#2: "Manflesh"


----------



## Bear Walken (Dec 24, 2007)

*They Live*

Nada: I have come here to chew bubblegum and kick ass... and I'm all out of bubblegum. 

Nada: Brother, life's a bitch... and she's back in heat. 

Nada: You see, I take these glasses off, she looks like a regular person, doesn't she? Put 'em back on...
[puts them back on]
Nada: ...formaldehyde-face! 

Nada: I'm giving you a choice: either put on these glasses or start eatin' that trash can. 

Nada: You, you're ok. This one, real fuckin' ugly. 

Nada: You... you look like your face fell in the cheese dip back in 1957. 

Nada: Mama don't like tattletales.
*
The Untouchables*

Capone: I want you to get this fuck where he breathes! I want you to find this nancy-boy Eliot Ness, I want him DEAD! I want his family DEAD! I want his house burned to the GROUND! I wanna go there in the middle of the night and I wanna PISS ON HIS ASHES! 

Malone: You wanna know how you do it? Here's how, they pull a knife, you pull a gun. He sends one of yours to the hospital, you send one of his to the morgue. That's the Chicago way, and that's how you get Capone!


----------



## ~Flippy (Dec 24, 2007)

Full Metal Jacket: "The only thing that comes out of texas is Steers and Queers. I don't see any steers here, so that leaves only one option..."

Superbad: McLovin?! That's the best name you could think of?!

I'll post more when im in the mood to think of em -_-


----------



## Fighting Spirit (Dec 24, 2007)

"say hello to my little friend" Al Pacino in the movie Scarface


----------



## Buster (Dec 24, 2007)

I can't think of anything atm but this was the first that came in mind..

*Rush Hour 3*
Dojo Master: May I Help You?
Detective James Carter: I'll be asking the questions old man. Who are you?
Dojo Master: Yu.
Detective James Carter: No not me you!
Dojo Master: Yes I'm Yu!
Detective James Carter: Are you deaf?
Dojo Master: No Yu is blind!
Detective James Carter: I'm not blind, you blind
Dojo Master: That is what I just said.
Detective James Carter: You just said what?
Dojo Master: I did not say what, I said Yu.
Detective James Carter: That's what I'm asking you!
Dojo Master: And Yu is answering.
Detective James Carter: Shutup!
Detective James Carter: You!
Dojo Master: Yes?
Detective James Carter:  Not You, Him! What's Your name?
*Dojo Student:* Mi.
Detective James Carter: Yes You!
*Dojo Student:* I'm Mi.
Dojo Master: He's Mi and I'm Yu.
Detective James Carter:  And I'm about to whoop your old ass man because I am sick of playing games!


----------



## slewy (Dec 24, 2007)

Me myself and Irene: Hey ringworm!


----------



## The Joker (Dec 24, 2007)

_"You've changed things. Forever. There's no going back. You see to them, you're just a freak.. Like me!"_

*"Evening, Commissioner"*

_"Why so serious?!"_

*"A little fight in ya. I like that!"*

_"It's all part of the plan.."_

*"Come on! Hit me!"*

_"Lets put a smile on that face!"_

*"(Sigh) No, no, no, no. I kill the bus driver.."*

_"I believe whaever doesn't kill you simply makes you.. Stranger."_


----------

